# Limit on number of postings



## kdorward (Jan 11, 2008)

Is there something I need to set to see more postings.    It looks like I never see more than 10 page worth of postings.     Even if I don't check new postings for awhile I never see more than 10 pages.    What can I do to see more pages for the new post.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 12, 2008)

You may need to change your display mode:

Click on DISPLAY MODES

Choose LINEAR


----------



## kdorward (Apr 9, 2008)

*Can't see more than the last 10 pages*

I have my Display setting as Linear- Oldest.   I still on;ly can see up to 10 pages.    If I don't check the threads every few days I miss the postings, because it only saves and shows 10 pages.    Any help would be greatly appreciated because I hate missing the postings.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 9, 2008)

kdorward said:


> I have my Display setting as Linear- Oldest.   I still on;ly can see up to 10 pages.    If I don't check the threads every few days I miss the postings, because it only saves and shows 10 pages.    Any help would be greatly appreciated because I hate missing the postings.



Return to the message list page for any forum, and scroll down the the page to the "Display Options" box.   Change the "From the [XXXXXX]" box to a length of time long enough to get you back to your previous logon or beyond.  Then press "Show Threads".   This new setting should be carried along to any other forum you visit during that browser session.  If you log off and come back later, this setting will be reset to your default value.

To change the default value, go to the Quick Links item in the blue bar near the top of the page and select Edit Options.  Scroll down to the "Thread Display Options" box and choose a new value in the "Default Thread Age Cut Off" field.


----------

